# Duda relación de potencia woofer y driver



## garies (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda con respecto al  driver a elegir para acompañar un  woofer EV 12" 150W RMS para armar un bafle reflex de 2 vías rango  extendido.

Suponiendo que quiero realizar el corte en 2kHz,  viendo la tablita de distribución de potencia (70% woofer, 30% medios y  agudos) yo necesitaría un driver de 65W RMS. Esta bien mi razonamiento?

Si  tengo un driver que tiene una sensibilidad de supongamos 102dB y el  woofer tiene 99dB lo tengo que atenuar en 3dB para tener una respuesta  plana. O sea que voy a estar reduciendo a la mitad la potencia entregada  por el amplificador al driver y podría usar un driver de 102dB y  digamos 35W RMS con esta atenuación para acompañar mi woofer 12".
Esto es correcto?

Estuve  leyendo en el foro al respecto pero me cuesta entender muchas cosas ya  que soy principiante en el tema si alguien me pudiera orientar se lo  agradeceré.

Salu2

Gabriel


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2010)

garies dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda con respecto al  driver a elegir para acompañar un  woofer EV 12" 150W RMS para armar un bafle reflex de 2 vías rango  extendido.
> Suponiendo que quiero realizar el corte en 2kHz,  viendo la tablita de distribución de potencia (70% woofer, 30% medios y  agudos) yo necesitaría un driver de 65W RMS. *Esta bien mi razonamiento?*



Es correcto, pero la tabla muestra una curva estadística...así que eso del 30% puede no ser siempre real. Si no vas a poner el woofer al mango, ese cálculo anda bien, pero si se la vas a pegar, buscá uno que se banque un poco mas de potencia.



garies dijo:


> Si  tengo un driver que tiene una sensibilidad de supongamos 102dB y el  woofer tiene 99dB lo tengo que atenuar en 3dB para tener una respuesta  plana. O sea que voy a estar reduciendo a la mitad la potencia entregada  por el amplificador al driver y podría usar un driver de 102dB y  digamos 35W RMS con esta atenuación para acompañar mi woofer 12".
> Esto es correcto?



Hummmm...es correcto, pero ver el punto anterior. Yo dejaría el de 65-W...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola, lo tenes que atenuar, si usas filtro pasivo. Si dividis en activo, no tenes que atenuar nada.
Solo debes jugar con la potencia de los amplis.
Por otro lado, vas a usar las cajas con la potencia al mango ? todo el tiempo ?
Seguí el consejo de EZ, si conseguis parlantes que soporten mas potencia, mejor (sobre todo el tweeter). La distribución de potencia entre graves y medios-agudos es aproximada. Pero ojo, dicha distribución es para la amplificación, después con los parlantes entra la sensibilidad (que veo que lo tuvistes en cuenta) Y aqui está el tema de a que volumen te gusta escuchar, que resguardo te vas a tomar con el rango dinámico de la música que escucharas. Entonces, si escuchas normalmente a una potencia continua de 2W y tenés en cuenta el rango dinámico, el parlante de agudos que se banque 65W está barbaro, ya que los picos andaran por ahi, y un poco mas arriba, pero solo por pocos milisegundos, cosa que la bobina se lo va a bancar sin problemas. Con uno de 35W estaras mas jugado y es probable que a la corta o a la larga, se te quemen. Ahora, si escuchas todo el tiempo al mango (y con el ampli recortando) no habrá tweeter que aguante.
Sds.


----------



## garies (Jul 27, 2010)

El equipo se usa a mitad de potencia más o menos pero quiero estar tranquilo de poder darle un poco más de rosca y no reventar los drivers. 
Que rangos dinámicos aproximados tendría que tener en cuenta para utilizar los equipos para reproducir música actual y para utilizarlo con micrófonos para amplificar voces?
Gracias por su rápida ayuda, me fue de mucha utilidad.
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2010)

garies dijo:


> *Que rangos dinámicos aproximados tendría que tener en cuenta para utilizar los equipos para reproducir música actual* y para utilizarlo con micrófonos para amplificar voces?



   Que buena pregunta!!!!!   

Si fuera por las discográficas, deberías considerar 0dB , pero calculo que con 6dB vas a andar bien...siempre dependiendo de que es lo que escuches...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 27, 2010)

Y el equipo que usas a mitad de potencia, de cuanto es ?
Lo de mitad de potencia es debido a que la perilla de volumen está a la mitad ?
Sds.


----------



## garies (Jul 28, 2010)

El amplificador que uso es de 170W RMS x canal y si, normalmente se usa con los potes a la mitad pero más alla de eso siempre controlo a oído que la música no sature ni distorsione aunque con los mics es más difícil y siempre hay riesgo de acople y demás. Es una buena inversión adquirir un compresor para evitar que me pase de potencia por el rango dinámico?
Sds


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 30, 2010)

A mitad de potencia, es mucha potencia de todas maneras, para el de agudos.......
Aunque habría que calcular, ya que jugamos con la sensibilidad y la Lpad lo va a proteger (en parte), descontando que pondrás un pasivo.
Por otro lado, si tenes un pote logarítmico, a mitad del giro, no tenés la mitad de la potencia, ojo....
Sds.


----------



## garies (Jul 31, 2010)

Ajá...mhhh...a ver, entonces, para el woofer anteriormente mencionado (150W RMS, SPL 99dB) y considerando el uso de un filtro pasivo de 2do orden a la frecuencia recomendada por el driver y la atenuación correspondiente: que potencia debería tener el driver según uds?
(Supongamos que el driver trabaja de 1-20Khz, tiene una frecuencia de corte de 2Khz y una sensibilidad de 102dB).
Se que es medio especulativo pero a la hora de comprar un driver del cual no se tiene mucha información quisiera tratar de elegir lo más acertado posible.
Salu2


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 31, 2010)

Si cortás a 1KHz, la distribución aproximada (acordate que es relativo) estará alrededor del 60-65% para el woofer y 35-40% para medio-tweeter. Si tenés un ampli de 170W, el 60% son 102W, te quedan para el tweeter 68W, pero vas a tener que atenuar dicha potencia a la mitad, ya que el tweeter tiene 3 dB mas (necesita solo la mitad de la potencia que el woofer para sonar igual de fuerte). La recomendación de EZ es la acertada, un tweeter de 60-65 W estaría bien. Ahora, si escuchas con el ampli recortando, sonamos.
Leete los sig. articulos:

http://sound.whsites.net/clipping.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/tweeters.htm

Por otro lado, driver no significa tweeter o parlante de agudos, en Inglés driver es "parlante", o sea, el woofer es un driver, el medio o squaker es un driver y el tweeter también. 
Sds.


----------



## garies (Ago 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias ehbressan, en cuanto tenga un tiempito leo los artículos y comento mis dudas.
Salu2


----------



## garies (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola, simplemente para saber su opinión: que les parece para el EV de 12" el siguiente Driver: Eminence ASD:1001.

Las características son las siguientes:

Power rating: 50W@2.5kHz
Resonance 1.25kHz
Usable Frecuency Range: 2.5-20kHz
Sensitivity: 104.3dB
Recommended Crossover 2.5kHz/18dB

Tendría que atenuarlo 5dB por lo que la potencia sería correcta no?
Correría mucho riesgo si lo corto a 2kHz o si lo corto en 2.5kHz pero con una caída de 12dB?
Para el que le interese el pdf con la data y curva de respuesta:
http://eminence.com/pdf/asd1001.pdf

Salu2


----------

